# Alcohol tincture question, is it really working.



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

May sound dumb but when looking on how to make tinctures most call for High proof alcohol like Bacardi 150 which is Double the stregth of normal Bacardi. So when u put 2-5 drops of a tincture under your tongue how do you know u aren't just slightly buzzed for the Alcohol. This always made me wonder. But your typical shot is 1oz right which is 100ml = 2000 drops from a dropper. Which makes me think there is no way that it would get you drunk. So what is it.

(I'm slightly high ATM sorry if this is a mess. )

What's worse in the long run alcohol from tinctures or smoking everyday? I don't even smoke that much, on a good day I smoke 200mg but I'd be happy with 100mg at night few tokes before bed. Or as needed, I started 2 months ago to see how it would help with my anxiety and that's another story ATM I smoke 1-2 times a day few puffs to ease then light brain zaps I get from getting of my ssri. Don't worry I tapered off it's not my first time dealing with this, weed has helped me get to 11 days without it tho so yay


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Dec 11, 2018)

I found that tinctures burnt my mouth and Green Dragon knocked me out.
Try edibles maybe. Budder isn't hard to make.

Good luck


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2018)

I prefer VG tincture... It is sweet and not burny.
Best is to make it without heat over several months, but you can make an easy batch in 4 hours in a slow cooker or crockpot.

I've been making cookies lately, I find about 2 ounces of sugar trim to a pound stick of butter works out nicely dose wise.


----------



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> I prefer VG tincture... It is sweet and not burny.
> Best is to make it without heat over several months, but you can make an easy batch in 4 hours in a slow cooker or crockpot.
> 
> I've been making cookies lately, I find about 2 ounces of sugar trim to a pound stick of butter works out nicely dose wise.



Thats the thing i have 2 oz but i dont wanna waste it, on an experiment i may screw up. Where do you buy your VG? Would you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hugo Phurst said:


> I found that tinctures burnt my mouth and Green Dragon knocked me out.
> Try edibles maybe. Budder isn't hard to make.
> 
> Good luck



I've tried making butter i find it doesn't work. Then again maybe im doing it wrong.


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2018)

jonl92 said:


> Thats the thing i have 2 oz but i dont wanna waste it, on an experiment i may screw up. Where do you buy your VG? Would you mind sharing your recipe?


Before we talk recipe, you need to understand that VG is a less polar solvent and will hold 1/3rd the diols that ordinary alcohol would by volume.
This is not a problem, you will just take 3ml instead of 1ml or whatever you like dosing. To make it as strong as you can, you can steep it 2 or more times with some more trim (don't use all you have in the first run). You basically do the steeping, filter while hot, then run some more weed through the same VG, you can add a few drops of fresh VG if it gets too thick.

You can get VG from any place that sells vape supplies, I think even Amazon sells it up to 5 gal bottles. Try to find Kosher VG if you want high-grade shit.

For a basic rundown on the process watch this video... It is not a best practice video... it is a brute force, will work just fine method.
You can read up on how to get more scientific with the process after you made your first jar full. The basic trick is to just stir it regularly, so it doesn't form a supersaturated film around your plant matter, but instead keep melting off the trichomes... unlike alcohol, it will not rip the compounds apart. After cold pressed and solventless I think it is the best way of extracting.






The best way to make it takes 3 or more months. You get a parts tumbler that can roll jars. FIll them with VG and weed... let them roll for as long as you want. Or put them in a drawer and shake them every day.


----------



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Before we talk recipe, you need to understand that VG is a less polar solvent and will hold 1/3rd the diols that ordinary alcohol would by volume.
> This is not a problem, you will just take 3ml instead of 1ml or whatever you like dosing. To make it as strong as you can, you can steep it 2 or more times with some more trim (don't use all you have in the first run). You basically do the steeping, filter while hot, then run some more weed through the same VG, you can add a few drops of fresh VG if it gets too thick.
> 
> You can get VG from any place that sells vape supplies, I think even Amazon sells it up to 5 gal bottles. Try to find Kosher VG if you want high-grade shit.
> ...


I also don't have a crock pot, is that gonna be an issue?


----------



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

Also is that your video by any chance?


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2018)

lol no, I'm not Canadian. DO you maybe have something that you can use as a double boiler?
You want to keep you shit somewhere between 100and 105C for best results. The reason why it isn't simply 220F is longer than I feel like going into right now.


----------



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> lol no, I'm not Canadian. DO you maybe have something that you can use as a double boiler?
> You want to keep you shit somewhere between 100and 105C for best results. The reason why it isn't simply 220F is longer than I feel like going into right now.


Ah ok, i'll figure something out. In the beginning of the video it says 12:05 am in North Bay Ontario. I was shocked, i live like 30 mins from NB. lol


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2018)

If you have 2 oz of shake and want to make cookies, I'd rather melt it into a pound of butter.
Add about half a cup of water to your melted mix if you want to use already vaped weed to make butter.
you will need to do the double boiling thing again, at low temps for about 4 hours. Filter then refrigerate until it sets... the eewy stuff will be caught in the water layer and can be rinsed off under running water...
you can repeat this step to clean up your butter more if it still looks a bit rough (vaped weed).
Buy some cookie mix at the shop... look for a packet that will need about half a pound or just less butter to prepare...
normally they tell you to scoop them out one tablespoonful at a time. I also add a bit of chocolate as well as chocolate chips to mine.
The cookies taste a little like weed, but more in the way that VG does than that ground weed in a cookie type taste.


----------



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> If you have 2 oz of shake and want to make cookies, I'd rather melt it into a pound of butter.
> Add about half a cup of water to your melted mix if you want to use already vaped weed to make butter.
> you will need to do the double boiling thing again, at low temps for about 4 hours. Filter then refrigerate until it sets... the eewy stuff will be caught in the water layer and can be rinsed off under running water...
> you can repeat this step to clean up your butter more if it still looks a bit rough (vaped weed).
> ...



Last time i made a Weed Brownie it tasted like weed, was kinda sick. I find when i make things with Cannabutter it just helps me sleep. I never makes me high. But i'll try some cookies.


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2018)

It's a tolerance thing... I can eat two cookies and go on just fine. I have seen two people wimp out on less than a quarter. I like cookies better for pain than smoking or vaping. I give them a skip every n9ow and again to make sure I don't turn immune or something.


----------



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> It's a tolerance thing... I can eat two cookies and go on just fine. I have seen two people wimp out on less than a quarter. I like cookies better for pain than smoking or vaping.


That's just the thing i eat it feel fine, but i remember when i gave some to my grandmother she said she never felt anything but then she was up part of the night puking. Which don't make sense, but she tried them again and it helped her sleep. Gotta find the sweet spot on how much herb to use.


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2018)

I give them to a friend's aged mother... my instructions are to take a small piece right before going to bed. 
It is the same way doctors would prescribe medicine with similar "side effects" It takes about 2 hours to hit. If they are asleep by that time, they won't notice a thing. 
Always underdose. you are trying to find the maximum dose at which you feel almost nothing with them. Feeling weed in a negative way means you are over intoxicated.


----------



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> I give them to a friend's aged mother... my instructions are to take a small piece right before going to bed.
> It is the same way doctors would prescribe medicine with similar "side effects" It takes about 2 hours to hit. If they are asleep by that time, they won't notice a thing.
> Always underdose. you are trying to find the maximum dose at which you feel almost nothing with them. Feeling weed in a negative way means you are over intoxicated.


I forget what it was but i asked what she ate the night before and i believe it was that. I always ate brownies 6 hours before bed.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 11, 2018)

Are you decarbing?

Completely necessary step for potent edibles/ tincture

3 oz sugar trim/larf to a fifth of everclear gets me a solid 200 doses.


----------



## jonl92 (Dec 11, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Are you decarbing?
> 
> Completely necessary step for potent edibles/ tincture
> 
> 3 oz sugar trim/larf to a fifth of everclear gets me a solid 200 doses.


Yes im decarbing, im i doing it right idk.


----------

